# Reds Vs Rhoms



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Someone please settle this on-going debate with regards to the most aggressive and fearsome Piranha. I currently own 6 Red Belly Piranha and am relatively new to this board. Since becomeing a member though I have noticed that Red Bellies seem to gain alot of bad press claiming they are skittish; the p*ssy's of the pack. They are also frowned on in terms of their value wen compared to other species which are slightly different (caribe has a black spot behind gills). And although I would be keen in owning a Rhombeus, the appearance of the Serrasalmus species is both ugly and comical; ever since the species was used in plastic form in the films 'Piranha' and 'Piranha 2'. These of course are my own views. To quote a recent post with regards to the commentry on the documentry 'The Wolves In The Water'; "less aggressive than its red belly cousins, the rhombeus" ??????? Does this quote not contradict all the 'biggest dick' claims out there? My apparent concern has arisen from being over the moon with my 6 reds only to come on here and feel like the scum of the forum for owning the skittish, junior league, poor-mans rhom!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Red Belly Piranha are skittish when they are small. Once they get bigger 6 " + they just hover in the tank and look at you and dont dash all over the place looking for a place to hide. Red Belly Piranha can be as aggressive as a rhom but I think they have different genetics or something ( ?







) . I dont know what makes the Red Belly different from the rhom all I know is that red belly Piranha are as cool as the rhom. It just depends on what your satisfaction levels are set at. Are you satisfied with your own opinion of your fish ? or are you going to let others opinions make you unsatisfied ? I say just enjoy your fish man. Red belly's kick ass !





















I know there are others on here who agree with me or everyone would have rhoms cariba....ect.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

couldnt had said it better my self, well said mate


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Rhoms and most serra species are more terratorial so they cannot be placed with any other fish as their aggression level is too high, Red Bellys are pygos and therefore will tolerate each other and do well in groups in the home aquarium.

if you had 1 red belly piranha with 1 rhom you would most likely result in 1 rhom, but if you put 1 rhom in with a group of red belly piranhas then you would most likely have a differant result, no rhom!!!

you cant keep rhoms together unless your tank is HUGE and even then it might not work.

there is not one spechies which is "better" than the other, they behaive in differant ways and some people want to have a group of fish where some would like just one really aggressive one


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

As for the wolves in the water video, I have it on DVD and watch it weekly just to see the caribe they lable as reds, the rhoms who are not agressive, and so on. I actually like serrasalmus species better than pygo for the fact of serraslmus has more avaiable species wise and not only that in most cases and I do stress most, serra's have sweet colors and patters, spilo cf, geryi, rhoms, manuelli, and so on both are sweet fish. I could not agree more about the large reds not moving u can jump at my tank of large red belly shoal (info in signature) and they look at me like who the hell are you. Best of luck and welcome to the board and the hobby, it is adicting.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think for the most part the myth of reds being pussies has been dispelled on this site. I think that the more experienced piranha people understand that the aggression level of your fish is based largely on the personality of the individual fish and not very much on the species of the fish. I believe there are traits that are more prevalent in certain species, but you will never convince me with a blanket statement that one species is more aggressive than the next...That is just not my experience. 
My favorite pygo in my mixed tank is the smallest fish in the shoal. He is a wild red belly that takes no sh*t from anyone and has held his own with a piraya, 4 cariba and a yellow natt that are much larger than him. When they go after him he does not run, but will turn around and go right back after them. I have started numerous threads about this little red for the sole purpose of elevating the status of the red belly piranha. They are a wonderful species.
As far as reds vs. rhom....I hope we never know because that would be a dumbass thing to try.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think for the most part the myth of reds being pussies has been dispelled on this site. I think that the more experienced piranha people understand that the aggression level of your fish is based largely on the personality of the individual fish and not very much on the species of the fish. I believe there are traits that are more prevalent in certain species, but you will never convince me with a blanket statement that one species is more aggressive than the next...That is just not my experience.
> My favorite pygo in my mixed tank is the smallest fish in the shoal. He is a wild red belly that takes no sh*t from anyone and has held his own with a piraya, 4 cariba and a yellow natt that are much larger than him. When they go after him he does not run, but will turn around and go right back after them. I have started numerous threads about this little red for the sole purpose of elevating the status of the red belly piranha. They are a wonderful species.
> As far as reds vs. rhom....I hope we never know because that would be a dumbass thing to try.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

It depends on what makes you happy. A pack of Reds or a single Rhom. Reds are easy on the pocketbook too. I got 9 baby reds for $30 and they will quickly grow to 8". An 8" slow growing Rhom would cost a lot more. I've never had a Rhom but from reading this site I gather that having a BIG Rhom is where it is at. Many don't have the patience to raise a huge Rhom and so recommend getting at least a 12" Rhom which is even more $.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

All i can say is i prefer shoaling Ps than the loners. I have 9 Caribas and 1 Rhom (in different tanks of course) and Cariba tank (for obvious reasons) is more active than the Rhom tank...i love my Rhom, is a great fish to have, very active and aggressive, still you can see more action if you have a tank with many Ps...!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Reds have just the same potential as anyther Pygos out there. Only reason why Reds earned a crap name is because thats the fish all the Noob hobbyist starts out with. They are in that notion were Piranhas are blood thirsty killing machines. When reality hits then that there not then they start bagging on the Reds
As for being less agressive i think they meant feeding wise. As you know Rhom rarely eat in front of you. They usually wait till the surrounding it dark or noone is aroound to eat. Again, if you read the thread about "which is the meanest piranha" you will find that there is no real answer to it.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Imo......red's are not the "poor man's rhom" but rather they are more abundant and easier to come by than say a rhom, piraya, tern, etc. That is the only reason.... other than that, they kick ass.

Another thing to remember about the difference in attitudes is even though the rhoms have a much more solitary, territorial, defiant, fearless attitude. (from all i've seen and heard on this forum) reds are a ' pack ' animal and deserve respect in a major way and are far from sissies. Anything with that kind of dental work has my props.

What would you rather get attacked by :

One bad ass, huge rhom ?
or about 50-100 10-12 inch reds ?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres a pix I wanna share.. It was shot right before my Rhom and the smallest RB went at it!!! 








I cannot contest which is the better of the 2. Honestly I cant choose whats more scarier and impressive between a lone aggressor or a shoal of RBs. As most would state, it all depends on the individual fish. I've seen my Reds gang up on my Rhom, and my Rhom going one on one against the smallest RB. Good fight.. but wouldn't recommend doing it again to try and prove to anyone who the victor would be.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Skellon said:


> . And although I would be keen in owning a Rhombeus, the appearance of the Serrasalmus species is both ugly and comical;












i don't know about all that!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You and that nice pic RZ. You really should post a disclaimer of something when you post it. Every newb that sees it is going to try to cite that rhoms can live with reds and this pic proves it. hahahaha

I dont like any pygo except piraya (only due to nice coloration) so I cant really comment on this topic. Only that if you want a nice schooling Serra species, SPILOS SPILOS SPILOS. (it aint easy though!)

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Skellon said:


> the appearance of the Serrasalmus species is both ugly and comical


 i dont think that my rhom is ugly or comical...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JesseD said:


> Skellon said:
> 
> 
> > the appearance of the Serrasalmus species is both ugly and comical
> ...


 Its all in the eyes of the beholder.


----------

